# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  My White Whitening Keratin Night Cream ครีมมายไวท์ ครีมบำรุงสำหรับกลางคืน

## hiyadytk

*My White Whitening Keratin Night Cream ครีมมายไวท์ ครีมบำรุงสำหรับกลางคืน*

*My White Whitening* ครีมบำรุงสำหรับกลางคืน สูตรเพิ่มประสิทธิภาพในการปรนนิบัติผิวหน้า 



*สรรพคุณ ครีมมาย์ไวท์ :* 

ช่วยกระชับรูขุมขน ลดจุดด่างดำบนใบหน้า รักษาสิว ฝ้า กระ และปรับโทนสีผิวหมองคล้ำให้สว่างใสอย่างเป็นธรรมชาติ ด้วยสารสกัดเคราตินช่วยสร้างความแข็งแรง และความยืดหยุ่น ในชั้นผิวไม่ให้เกิดริ้วรอย ซึมซาบและลึกถึงชั้นผิวให้ผิวแลูดอ่อนเยาว์

*ส่วนประกอบสำคัญ ครีมมายไวท์ :*

Lemon, Water, White Tea, Honey, Vitamin A, Vitamin E,Alon B,Glycerim, C13-14  Isoparan, Olive Oil, Carboxylate, Joioba, Q10,Silicon Oil

*วิธีใช้ My White Cream :* หลังทำความสะอาดผิวหน้าทาครีมบางๆ ให้ทั่วใบหน้า ลำคอ ทุกครั้งก่อนนอน

*ราคา My White Whitening*

My White Whitening 1 กล่อง ราคากล่องละ 199 บาท (แถมฟรี เทสเตอร์ 1 ชิ้น)

My White Whitening 2 กล่อง ราคากล่องละ 175 บาท

My White Whitening 12 กล่อง *ราคา 1999 บาท (เฉลี่ย 166.58 บาท)*



[size=14pt]*ร้านไฮยาดี้ทีเค 090-7565657
Line id : hiyadytkshop คุณอลิส
Line id : 090-7565658 คุณมายด์
Line id : 0918561165 คุณเมย์
www.hiyadytk.com*[/size]
  



*คำเตือน:*

หากเกิดอาหารแพ้ ผื่นคัน ควรหยุดใช้และปรึกษาแพทย์

ระวังอย่าให้เข้าตา

ปิดฝาให้สนิทเก็บให้พ้นแสงแดด

Tags : ครีมมาย์ไวท์, *My White Cream*, ร้าน ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ขายส่ง ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ราคา ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ครีมมาย์ไวท์ ของแท้, ครีมมาย์ไวท์ review, ราคาส่ง ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ผลิตภัณฑ์ ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ขาย ครีมมาย์ไวท์, ครีมมาย์ไวท์ pantip, ครีมมาย์ไวท์ รีวิว, ร้าน My White Cream, My White Cream ขายส่ง, ราคา My White Cream, My White Cream ของแท้, My White Cream review, ราคาส่ง My White Cream, ผลิตภัณฑ์ My White Cream, ตัวแทนจำหน่าย My White Cream, ขาย My White Cream, My White Cream pantip, My White Cream รีวิว

----------

